# Great rescue story



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

this is an amazing story...amazing


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow!!! Wow!!! What a couple of wonderful, dedicated women.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What an incredibly dedicated effort ... $10,000 spent to save Skidder. Just wow.

They have a PayPal link on their website halfway down the main page:

Golden Retrievers Rescue: Golden Treasures Rescue


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a fantastic story!!..yes..very wow!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

(The PayPal link works)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Truly amazing-reading the story, you could tell the pup was ready to go home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skidder*

Skidder is one lucky Golden Retriever!!!
God Bless the two ladies who never gave up on finding him and the people that helped them!!


----------

